# Canton area



## scb13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey all. Rather new to carping the canton area. Wondering if anyone knows anything about the carp prospects at Petros or sippo? Most of my success around here has come sight fishing in Nimishillen creek. Also heard good things about the tusc not sure where though.

Thanks


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

Bolivar dam has some big ones. Beach city dam has huge ones behind the spillway. Gotta climb down the rocks and look over the fence..tons of them.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scb13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks. Familiar with Bolivar, got some smalmouth out there last fall. Heard Beach City before so that kind of confirms that.

Went to Pietro's over the weekend. Fishing the method with flavored corn as hookbait. Out for 2 hrs, 1 big run, must've foul her because after a little battle I reeled in 2 huge scales on the hook. It was encouraging/discouraging. Still trying to figure out some of theses lakes rather than the fish in a barrell routine at the creek.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

ninishillan creek has some big ones


----------

